# China Glaze Poolside Collection Summer 2010



## Bec688 (Feb 12, 2010)

China Glaze Poolside Collection Summer 2010
















Towel Boy Blue





Kiwi-Cool-Ada





Yellow Polka Dot Bikini





Sun Worshiper





Pool Party





Flip Flop Fantasy


source


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 12, 2010)

*grabs sunglasses* those are briiiiiiiiiiiiiiight lol. I like the blue and am feeling wishy washy about the orange.


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 12, 2010)

Scrangie did say that the neons are a lot brighter in person than they appear in the photos..

if you can imagine that haha


----------



## corky_ake (Feb 12, 2010)

I need a neon green! *excitement* !!!!!!!


----------



## calmo73 (Feb 12, 2010)

I like Pool Party and Flip Flop Fantasy...they would both make great summer pedicures.


----------



## Minka (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh god... like I need anymore nailpolish.

I just can't resist the urge to buy these! I'm a sucker for bright colors.


----------



## corky_ake (Feb 12, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Minka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh god... like I need anymore nailpolish.
I just can't resist the urge to buy these! I'm a sucker for bright colors.

Agreed


----------



## Karren (Feb 12, 2010)

Beach toys come to mind! Amazing colors!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *corky_ake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I need a neon green! *excitement* !!!!!!! Try getting your hands on Limonyte. That's a kick ass neon green




Pretty colors, i might get the yellow, i'm a sucker for bright colors, but i really don't need another bottle of polish...


----------



## VulcanEars (Feb 14, 2010)

Ooh, i like Kiwi-cool-ada and Flip flop fantasy and maybe the blue, will need to test that i think.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 14, 2010)

I like flip flop fantasy...the others china glaze has colour similar to all of those already..these ones just look pasteled down a bit


----------



## ColorMeQuickly (Feb 16, 2010)

i love all those colors, do the pool party and flip flop fantasy look as close in color as they appear on my screen. It could be my resolution, just wondering


----------



## BeautyCrackHead (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## lolaB (Apr 25, 2010)

I was really hoping these would be at Ulta today, but they haven't gotten them yet.



I wonder if they'll even get them..


----------



## StakeEdward (Apr 25, 2010)

The pinks are probably the only ones I'd wear. The yellow one is so bright!


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 25, 2010)

THIS IS SOOO ME!!! I LOVE THESE COLORS!!! Def. planning on getting this!


----------

